# SD juvies



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Juvies still left in South Dakota


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yes there are but at this late in the year the only way to find them is to give the odometer a workout. I'll be on the search as well this afternoon.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

teamshakeandbake said:


> Juvies still left in South Dakota


huh...must still be april....

there was juvies till june on a few lakes last spring.


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

tell me where so I don't have to drive around so much :lol: , have decoys will travel....


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Seen a bunch of Juvies this morning driving to work in SW minnesota, sitting about 20 yards off the road ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

9manfan said:


> Seen a bunch of Juvies this morning driving to work in SW minnesota, sitting about 20 yards off the road ,,,,,,,,,,,,


Shoulda had a gun.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

9manfan said:


> Seen a bunch of Juvies this morning driving to work in SW minnesota, sitting about 20 yards off the road ,,,,,,,,,,,,


I'm surprised they weren't served a blue plate special!! :lol:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

woodpecker said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> > Seen a bunch of Juvies this morning driving to work in SW minnesota, sitting about 20 yards off the road ,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...


 Nah,, I've never hunted the white varmit's, I think I've only shot two in my whole 50 years of age, save myself for the fall,,,


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Well I was stunned to see between 500-600 at Grand Island last night here in Nebraska. The only reason I saw them was cause the interchange lights were reflecting on the lake and they were right off the exit. So you guys should see a few more yet.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

woodpecker said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> > Seen a bunch of Juvies this morning driving to work in SW minnesota, sitting about 20 yards off the road ,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...


this is ironic...a north dakotan making a road hunting joke on a minnesotan's


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Buck25 said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> > 9manfan said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------

